# Installing tv bracket/mount



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all.

Well we finally decided to invest in a tv/dvd player. Our motorhome (adria twin) already has a 15mm mounting board fitted to the shower wall (which if like the other cupboards etc is also 15mm). 

Now, the mounting bracket that I have purchased has massive M6 x 65 mounting screws which obviously if I used would go through the mounting board, the wall, the shower wall covering and the mirror on the other side 8O 

The bracket is designed to take a tv up to 15kgs in weight, whereas the one that I have is 4kg. 

So, basically, in others experience, would I be ok using shorter mounting screws? The tv won't be left on the bracket while travelling.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I fitted mine to the 18mm lightweight board with a couple of screws and the tv is left on but secured with a bungee.
I will say that the first screws I used came through into the shower/toilet room and I was going to leave them to hang towels on.
:lol: 
I have now put shorter screws in.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

TV mounts are rated for static loads, not dynamic as experienced in a vehicle so the 15kg rating is inapplicable to the useage intended. Your 4kg TV will certainly exert loads much greater than 15kg whilst carrying a 4kg TV when your van hits a pothole or is involved in a minor collision.

For this reason you need to use a "belt and braces" approach to the fixing screws (which are always a weak spot anyway). Personally I always look to use machine screws and nuts with a backing plate on the other side of the fixing surface to spread the load. Don't forget that a 4kg TV will be a lethal missile in the event of a crash and you won't want it hitting the back of your head. Holding it back with straps when travelling would also help although I wouldn't recommend bungees as they'll just stretch.

If you can't provide a secure fixing, consider removing the TV from the mount when travelling.


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Gaspode,

Thanks for replying, but I think you missed the line in my OP where I've stated that the TV won't be left on the bracket while travelling


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We never travel with our TV on its mount due to the stresses that are put on the screws and bracket arm. It travels in an underseat locker that is really easy to get to. :roll:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

replaced the screws with nuts and bolts and a small back plate , works ok for me . although as you say you will have a problem with the mirror , so not that helpful I,m afraid ....Phil


----------

